

The OpenIndiana community - projectmeshnet
https://ezcrypt.it/Ig5n#fjJaG6fHivOZsKzHzwScxU2Q

======
alasdairlumsden
The author of this post has not stated who he spoke to. I suspect he has
spoken to a random from #openindiana on irc.freenode.net, who is not actually
an active developer.

The OpenIndiana developers collaborate on #oi-dev on irc.freenode.net.

Also the Solaris kernel is excellent and has features that put it ahead of the
game in many areas. Take Solaris Zones, the fully virtualised network stack
(crossbow), the COMSTAR SCSI (iSCSI/FCoE) target framework, the Fault
Management Architecture (FMA), along with a whole host of other advantages,
put it significantly ahead of the game. Also thanks to Joyent the illumos
kernel supports KVM, something FreeBSD does not.

------
PythonDeveloper
I spent just a few minutes in the OpenIndiana code base and found it rife with
potential issues. For example, in the hsfs file system, there are no pointer
assertions to protect against null pointers:

[http://src.illumos.org/source/xref/illumos-
gate/usr/src/comm...](http://src.illumos.org/source/xref/illumos-
gate/usr/src/common/fs/hsfs.c)

lines 158 thru 171... are just one example.

While yes, you could find this anywhere in any code base, we're talking about
OpenIndiana. If this kind of issue is present in the file system handler,
there's NO way this project is ready for prime time, never mind a production
release.

~~~
onetwothreefour
The Solaris kernel isn't great. The only reason anyone's using Illumos based
stuff is ZFS and possibly dtrace.

~~~
quesera
FreeBSD has good ports of ZFS and Dtrace now.

I still like Solaris for SMF, but I consider the policies of Oracle, and the
...uncertainty... of illumos to be important considerations.

